# Sensor Agro LOGIC sw2



## Colhoze (Nov 22, 2011)

hola compañeros tengo este sensor AGRO LOGIC SW2, posee 5 cables para conectar, 

deseo hacer este mismo sensor o similar, tengo conocimientos basicos en electronica y noce mucho de como hacer este tipo de sensor gracias...

http://www.agrologic.com/_Uploads/dbsAttachedFiles/SW2.pdf


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2011)

Sensor capacitivo basado en transistor. 

Necesito construir un sensor inductivo y un capacitivo 

Sensor de proximidad capacitivo 

sensor capacitivo y detector de metales


----------



## Colhoze (Nov 22, 2011)

gracias por los enlaces compañero


----------

